# Mit Spaß in die Woche : T-Shirt - Aufschriften x 15



## krawutz (6 Apr. 2020)




----------



## poulton55 (6 Apr. 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## comatron (8 Apr. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Warum tragen deutsche C-Promis nicht solche Shirts ?
Weil sie sich unter "brains" absolut nix vorstellen können !


----------

